# OK Health Pro's,What Do You Say About The CDC Ebola Report? 500K to 1.4 mil by 1/15



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll just leave the link and let those with more knowledge explain it to the masses here.
Questions and Answers: Estimating the Future Number of Cases in the Ebola Epidemic-Liberia and Sierra Leone, 2014-2015 | Ebola Hemorrhagic Fever | CDC

This is where I found it,it has links to TB and HIV Deaths plus references to Matt 24:7

http://www.who.int/gho/hiv/en/

5 characters


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

The virus was created by racist whites.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Here's where I found the info at

Possible AUP issue
editted out by OP


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

alterego said:


> The virus was created by racist whites.


Like the monument creator here
The Georgia Guidestones


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Then here's a link I found at a "Kahr" forum,which sounds Alex Jones,whom I usually don't listen to,but he makes some sense here. Not totally but more than he usually does.
The link states it's

http://www.kartalk.pccomps.com/Illuminati.mp3 Michael Rood


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

Far end of the projection spectrum but does cause one to pause and think about it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

TB kills 600K per 6 months
HIV kills 800K per 6 months
Both are presently more dangerous than Ebola.
HIV is here in the US,TB is also here via the unsecured border we've been talking about

I have a link for the TB but it's through a religious website that may be an AUP violation and I've already been banned for trolling once today at a instate Gun Forum


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Some may feel that we have the wrong outlook on this stuff but at my age(70) we don't think about it , if we get it we get it and we can thank the lord for the long life we have had.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"SHOW ME THE MONEY $$$!"








"Eeeeee-bo-laaaaaa"

_*sponsored by the we-did-not-do-this-****** people! Foundation for better transparency._


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Its only a best guess out of several different models. Many different factors can change what actually occurs. The CDC can not predict the future any better than Madam Cleo. And for funding, they will support what thier masters want. Why else would gun violence be declared a disease or epidemic by the CDC? To get the numbers for children affected the CDC counted people up to and including 25 years of age but did not disclose this and only used the term child.

If the worry is safe burials, why not send a graves registrations or engineering battalion with the military to ensure proper internment for the prevention of disease? I would rather send none, but if your getting involved, send things/personnel that will work to control the disease.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I've read this report, and also the travel advisories. Travel Health Notices | Travelers' Health | CDC (Advisories are out for countries with Ebola, Polio, MERS, and schistosomiasis - don't go swimming in French rivers!). The Ebola numbers are tragic, yet predictable, since the spread was not caught in the very early stages. I honestly don't know how the authorities are going to stop this other than restricting travel and letting it burn itself out. Kind of like a forest fire that creates its own wind. Perimeter containment is about all you can do at that point.

However, I hope these staggering numbers in Africa (and no cases in the US!) will show folks that this is a disease spread by contact. If this were an airborne virus (or IF it mutates to an airborne form), it could be around the globe in a matter of days. The numbers would be astronomically higher. When and if a few cases do show up in the US, I containment will be much more immediate and thorough. It is not going to spread through the US population like it is doing in Africa. (I don't think many Americans are going to break into hospitals to free the Ebola patients and steal their bedding.) It is also good to know, (as a healthcare worker) that none of the care givers for the 2 Ebola cases that were transported to the US have contracted Ebola. That shows that stringent isolation procedures do work.

This is a tragedy, without a doubt. Take home message: don't travel to affected areas, be very thankful that we live in a country that has an intact public health system, and develop your own preps for an airborne pandemic, most likely coming from an influenza virus. (THIS is the one I am personally most concerned about.)


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> I honestly don't know how the authorities are going to stop this other than restricting travel and letting it burn itself out. Kind of like a forest fire that creates its own wind. Perimeter containment is about all you can do at that point.


Hey RNP. Have you heard of the theory that ebola is being spread by flies? The theory is they land on an infected individual or a corpse, poop, vomit etc. Then land on an uninfected persons mouth or eyes and their feet leave behind enough bodily fluids to infect someone. Think about all the millions of flies in Africa... as a nurse do you think it is possible to spread ebola this way?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

a virus. (THIS is the one I am personally most concerned about"

These odd runs over the last few years where hemoptosis or encephalitis like symptoms were present?
It's a multi vector, wildfire with high lethality that I've wondered about too, but not as the "big one" by itself...on top of 2 or more other big ones.


"Hey RNP. Have you heard of the theory that ebola is being spread by flies?"

That happens any time with more than just blood borne pathogens. If it weren't such tiny amounts, they would have killed us all with poop disease long ago.
It is mosquitos that are currently serving as the primary Zoonotic arsenal....uh....for a word 
Be as aware and after them as flies for sure! Fly leave a poop footprint, some vile slobber - mosquito live fresh injection

As to the cdc report - africa? Probably. But what might be helpful in my mind is if anybody wanted to own up to number projections here and in the UK  oh, and also if we could get that pesky money pandering, money making and politics out of the numbers and the spread. That would help. I mean, I think if dr's were handling it, it wouldn't be what it is now. Heh


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think it would do more good if Obama, Biden, the Clintons, Reid, Pelosi, Holder personally went to West Africa to talk to the people one on one about how dangerous it is to have close contact with infected people. Not sure if it would make the west Africas feel better, but I know it would make me feel a lot better.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

paraquack said:


> I think it would do more good if Obama, Biden, the Clintons, Reid, Pelosi, Holder personally went to West Africa to talk to the people one on one about how dangerous it is to have close contact with infected people. Not sure if it would make the west Africas feel better, but I know it would make me feel a lot better.


You forgot their seafood lunch in tokyo on their way back


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Hey RNP. Have you heard of the theory that ebola is being spread by flies? The theory is they land on an infected individual or a corpse, poop, vomit etc. Then land on an uninfected persons mouth or eyes and their feet leave behind enough bodily fluids to infect someone. Think about all the millions of flies in Africa... as a nurse do you think it is possible to spread ebola this way?


There was the same concern about HIV in the early days - whether mosquitos or bedbugs could transmit the disease. I don't know about the flies. They sure can spread bacterial diseases, for sure. My gut feeling is that if flies were vectors, we would already been in the millions, as far as deaths go. Time will tell.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> TB kills 600K per 6 months
> HIV kills 800K per 6 months
> Both are presently more dangerous than Ebola.
> HIV is here in the US,TB is also here via the unsecured border we've been talking about
> ...


Don't forget malaria. It was the #1 killer worldwide for a long time, and then got edged out by TB a few years ago.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Malaria come aboard with the Liberian freighter in Louisiana or Mississippi,don't really remember but it was last week


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Malaria come aboard with the Liberian freighter in Louisiana or Mississippi,don't really remember but it was last week


Malaria has been in the US many times, especially during the Viet Nam War era. Very treatable once the correct diagnosis is made. Unfortunately, some very nasty resistance drug has developed, just as with TB. The really bad one that is becoming more prevalent in the south is Dengue, also mosquito borne. The pain is really terrible. It's not called "Bone-Break Fever" for nothing. I've taken care of Dengue patients, and they would rather just die and get it over with. Unfortunately, the acquired immunity is pretty short lived. I've been trying to find out about any immunity to Ebola that surviving patients may have. If they are immune, they would make the best care givers.

EDIT ADDITION: http://www.livescience.com/47511-are-ebola-survivors-immune.html
It remains to be seen how long their immunity lasts, and if immunity to one strain provides any cross protection to other strains. There just needs to be a lot more research.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Like I stated in the OP,someone that knows needs to step up. Thanks and I'll have another barley pop since the Detroit Lions and Tigers won today.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

well if you think about the billions and billions of dollars being spent on viruses yeah I gotta ask you a why pay if its just a few thousand people but in reality understand this, like this could happen but unfathomable beyond conscientiousable acceptable limitsyou're talking about Holocaust levels of death.
What You Need to Do to Survive Ebola BEFORE the Panic Starts

well the numbers are simply unbelievable it's as good a reason as ever to prepare for the worst if you have the money laying around

as grim as it seems this virus could be the solution to the Malthusian crisis

a million people dying in Africa isn't really much at all specially when its so destructive as to damage the limited healthcare facilities in East Africathis really won't sink in until it starts popping up in Europe and America and Asia that your live with all this support is a boat every month friend there's 10,000 people affected know 20,000 people in October 40,000 people in November 80,000 people in December hundred sixty thousand people in January 320000 however these things tend to go exponentially but I'd be really surprised to see continue to grow exponentially very surprised I think if we look back at the end of October and receive these numbers go up to 40,000 but I think its a real good reason to be very concerned however on the growth rate in previous this should be well under control by the end of the month is it isn't strategy to stop the spread well beyond what's on going now it could be a problemand a global solution is one of these increases riches provoking global warming and climate change is the greatest threat to humanity as a whole day off now much less than that now specially in highly populated areas like China and India could very well I hope slow down the rate of destruction of the planet

reality check though more people die of the flu than ebola.

I would rate threat level at 3 out of ten

if it's going up to 40,000 a higher by the end of the month (october) I would upgrade that to a 6. the real danger is some terrorist group likeal Qaeda or Isus and weaponizing it. you might wonder how you can weaponize ebola all you need to do is find somebody with good contaminated to peoples water services with blood or other bodily fluids hell just put them in a meat grinder or blender on dump it in.

if I was flying more often might be a little more concerned right now it's a very low threat level but in terms of world health issues its pretty big

I'm more concerned with a gas tanker blowing up after swerving off the road and driving into my building then I am ebola currentlyhow overstock piling your basic materials is good if you are you have n_b_c gear been now would be a good time to get into it to picking up a gas mask just in case you know you're pretty cheap in the states

this is DEFCON 4 stuffnothing to worry aboutas an individual in Americahere in Liberia DEFCON 1

its like they ordering these bodies instead of incinerating is troubling

sorry for the bad voice to text

this will take months to play out I think that this is something you'd want to re-assess the end of October for personal security reasons it's doubtful that it will affect you I must your health care worker or work in transportation within the monthof OctoberI have serious doubts that it will escalate to a point that it threatens us in our daily livesbut you can never discount it. still the CDC numbers are extreme and if that were the case bye this April it would be bad news. there's no doubt that once this thing reached a few thousand people within North America or Europe baby rolling back scenes and 4inoculating peoplewho are high risksuch as health care workers transport and government support workers

however with less than a handful of cases within the United States no its really not something to be concerned with because it's well with a n. W. Of the CDC to contain the issue if what is happening in Liberia would happen in North America than it would be bugging out time

we'll see what Santa brings

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/weaponized-ebola-is-it-really-a-bioterror-threat/

viruse has seen 300 mutations
During the Cold War, the Soviet Union was "growing up large amounts of microbes for potential use in bioterrorism.

the return from the volcano

bad news if you're an infected area my heart goes out to you

p.s zombie should be banned this Halloween

the freaky thing is I think I saw somebody that looked like that Blackpoxs on the subway today. or some other skin disease that have their face all all mixed upwith theirhair falling out

it's a good thing people go to hospital when they get sick here does the general population wouldn't even know what hit them

Take a look what the stuff looks like

https://www.google.ca/search?q=ebol...a=X&ei=8tgoVJqBDZadygSWjIDQDA&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg
https://www.google.ca/search?q=blac...BnoDwAQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=360&bih=511&dpr=3


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

This is NOT an attack on the OP at ALL! I am just naturally a cynic of what the government tells us and with the current government, I believe NOTHING they tell us. Based on the wording of the page referenced, I am guessing it was written at least a few weeks ago. For me, the operative Q/A was:



> How accurate are the estimates (using uncorrected or corrected data)?
> 
> They are only estimates, and CDC cannot guarantee their accuracy; however, the estimates illustrate that if conditions remain unchanged, the situation will rapidly become much worse. As such, the estimates are a warning and a call to action.


With the budget for the new fiscal year starting this week, I view this as nothing more than the CDC trying to justify an increase in their budget.

As you mention, Aqua, TB and AIDS are a far bigger concern to Americans right now than Ebola. And in my mind, TB is the critical one to look out for since AIDS can be prevented just by behavior modification.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I like behaviour modification. If this thing lands on US soil without our knowledge and I turn on the TV and see 60 Ebola cases in New York, then it is on. Its already too late and I am not going to worry about it. its now war time.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh dude people who don't live here and have no clue quote cdc and who all the time and they don't know it is a custom/tradition among US MD's to believe everything is bullshit until weaseled out, de-lied, de-skewed, de-politicized (heh, or not  and sifted for the kernel that opportunistic mountain of heinous wad built on. 
Would you let a guy who relied on the cdc be the advocate of your "well being and best interests"? No oooo - but Americans take that for granted because it is "normal" here.
Eventually tho, they in more trusting nations see the same thing down the scope - medicine can only hype and ride a thing so long. Like rock music.

(Whoops. Meant inor. Jeep got in there between.)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Oh dude people who don't live here and have no clue quote cdc and who all the time and they don't know it is a custom/tradition among US MD's to believe everything is bullshit until weaseled out, de-lied, de-skewed, de-politicized (heh, or not  and sifted for the kernel that opportunistic mountain of heinous wad built on.
> Would you let a guy who relied on the cdc be the advocate of your "well being and best interests"? No oooo - but Americans take that for granted because it is "normal" here.
> Eventually tho, they in more trusting nations see the same thing down the scope - medicine can only hype and ride a thing so long. Like rock music.
> 
> (Whoops. Meant inor. Jeep got in there between.)


Sorry, I do not understand your point.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oddapple, I left my decoder ring in my jeans pocket and the wife washed it. I have ordered a new one, but can I have plain text until it arrives? I paid the extra cash for two day delivery.

:lol:


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Doctors that have the brain of a peanut here don't believe the cdc or who straight up. That would be a stupid sheeple as people say, but it is just standard scientific method. You don't take the boa's word for anything about your mice.
Is that dumbed down enough?

Medical people in other places do not understand the "boa" culture and think because it is "american"....which they count on. That's why you hear vaccine damage worse in other places.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Doctors that have the brain of a peanut here don't believe the cdc or who straight up. That would be a stupid sheeple as people say, but it is just standard scientific method. You don't take the boa's word for anything about your mice.
> Is that dumbed down enough?


Thanks! - And I agree with you 100%.


----------

